# Admin- Page



## Generic1 (6. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

ich programmiere gerade an einer Web- Applikation. Ich bräuchte bei dieser Applikation eine Möglichkeit, eine Seite aufzurufen, welcher nur ein Administrator öffnen kann und von der ein normaler User nichts mitbekommt.
Die Applikation hat eine Datenbank und die Daten in der DB sollte jeder User anzeigen können aber es sollte eben auch eine Möglichkeit geben, in dieser Datenbank neue Einträge zu speichern -> und das soll eben nur der Admin machen können über eine "geheime" Page.

Jetzt hab ich schon überlegt eine login- Form zu machen in der sich dann der Admin einlogged, das find ich aber nicht so gut, da dann vielleicht andere User auch meinen, man kann sich da einloggen um Newsletter zu bekommen o.ä.

Wie könnte ich es realisieren, damit ein Admin eine Seite zu sehen bekommt, von der ein normaler User keine Notiz bekommt?
Besten Dank,
lg


----------



## Tomate_Salat (6. Mai 2010)

So früh am morgen schon solche Probleme  Da hat wohl jmd nicht allzugut geschlafen oder 

Indem du diese Login-Form in einen Ordner legst (z.B. admin), aber auf deiner Seite keinen Hyperlink dazu anbietest. Du weist, dieser Ordner existiert und musst den dann noch in der URL eintragen, der normale Benutzer sieht das nicht und schließt dass dann erstmal aus.

Wenns kein Ordner sein soll, kannst du ja auch in die URL soetwas setzen wie: bei [c]index.jsp?login=now[/c]wird man angemeldet.

Soviel zur Theorie, habe im Web-bereich eher dürftig bisher mit Java gearbeitet.

MFG

Tomate_Salat


----------



## Foermchen82 (6. Mai 2010)

Du könntest natürlich auch einfach auf deine Webseite eine Art Platzhalter einfügen, und wenn sich ein User als Admin einloggt, wird in diesen Platzhalter ein Hyperlink zur Admin-Seite eingetragen


----------



## Tomate_Salat (6. Mai 2010)

Generic1 hat gesagt.:


> Jetzt hab ich schon überlegt eine login- Form zu machen in der sich dann der Admin einlogged, das find ich aber nicht so gut, da dann vielleicht andere User auch meinen, man kann sich da einloggen um Newsletter zu bekommen o.ä.



Ich denke er will wissen, wie man dem Benutzer den Login-Bereich versteckt. 
Also wie gesagt: das mit der URL ist durchaus eine gängige Methode.


----------



## Swoop (6. Mai 2010)

Foermchen82 hat gesagt.:


> Du könntest natürlich auch einfach auf deine Webseite eine Art Platzhalter einfügen, und wenn sich ein User als Admin einloggt, wird in diesen Platzhalter ein Hyperlink zur Admin-Seite eingetragen



Ich ddnek auch, dass er nur will das der Admin sich einloggen kann. Alle anderen Besucher sollen davon nichts mitbekommen!



> Tomate_Salat
> So früh am morgen schon solche Probleme  Da hat wohl jmd nicht allzugut geschlafen oder
> 
> Indem du diese Login-Form in einen Ordner legst (z.B. admin), aber auf deiner Seite keinen Hyperlink dazu anbietest. Du weist, dieser Ordner existiert und musst den dann noch in der URL eintragen, der normale Benutzer sieht das nicht und schließt dass dann erstmal aus.
> ...



Jop so ist es ja auch in vielen CMS... zb Joomla oder TypO3....
Dort gibt man anch der URL zb /administrator ein und kommt dann zum Backend um die Seite zu aktualisieren. Das ist keine schlechte idee


----------



## FArt (6. Mai 2010)

Generic1 hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich programmiere gerade an einer Web- Applikation. Ich bräuchte bei dieser Applikation eine Möglichkeit, eine Seite aufzurufen, welcher nur ein Administrator öffnen kann und von der ein normaler User nichts mitbekommt.
> Die Applikation hat eine Datenbank und die Daten in der DB sollte jeder User anzeigen können aber es sollte eben auch eine Möglichkeit geben, in dieser Datenbank neue Einträge zu speichern -> und das soll eben nur der Admin machen können über eine "geheime" Page.
> ...



Es geht dir um zwei Bereiche, der eine ist öffentlich, für den anderen muss man sich authentifizieren und wird dann dadurch authorisiert?
Das würde ich mit JAAS machen und zwei unterschiedlichen URLs.


----------

